# Not bad, huh?



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 24, 2010)

This is our stereo setup back home in Delaware. It consists of 2 250 watt Radio Shack amps feeding 4 pairs of speakers (one pair in the back), sourced by a computer with about 100 gigs of mp3s. The two bottom speakers are 12" Cerwin-Vega 211s (circa late 1970s), and the top pair are 15" D-9s; the speakers in the back are 12" model 24s, which are like the 211s, but not as deep.







It gets the job done 8)


----------



## Cam (Nov 24, 2010)

Angerfist ~ Dance with the wolves

Absolutely blast this, and tell me all bout the orgasm later


----------



## The DK (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep id lose the ability to hear with that


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 25, 2010)

The DK said:


> Yep id lose the ability to hear with that


 
We don't call it "The Earbleeder" for nothin'! :mrgreen:


----------



## Slyck (Nov 25, 2010)

Tsk tsk tsk. What is this lossy MP3 of which you speak?

Proper studio-quality open reel deck / fairly high-end phono deck, one of ONKYO's higher end amps (a brand usually renowned for its tuners) giving even better performance after some mods by yours truly, some Technics speakers (back when they made decent ones, still want an upgrade here though) -- though C/V did make some good stuff. If you heard Terrapin Station on this beast your eyes would melt!

Extreme modesty (hurr) aside, you should consider getting a better source with that setup instead of the computer. You'd be surprised what you can achieve with higher-end (But not necessarily higher priced, beware of the scams rampant in the audio market.) analog stuff.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Nov 25, 2010)

Most of what we have are Dead bootlegs, so A: this is the best setup, B: most of those were downloaded before FLAC copies/500 GB hard drives become widely available (SHNs were just too damn big, and that computer only has a 120 GB hard drive, so...), and C: does it really matter that we're listening to mp3s anyway, when you consider half of our bootlegs are copies of a copy of a copy of a copy of a copy recorded on a 2 hour cassette tape (yeah, like THAT was enough fer one show!) 15-45 years ago?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2010)

Do want.

In fact, I'd get a headset made out of it.


----------



## Maxxarcade (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice, looks like new foam on the woofers too.  

Almost all the speakers I use are Cerwin Vega, with my favorites being the LS-12's in the home theater.  Don't need a separate sub for movies, cause they go down to 28 Hz on their own.


----------

